# Torso Flexion in Elite Deadlifters



## Dozer (Dec 7, 2019)

How is this idea not more widespread? Barely any videos that I have found. 
Seems everyone teaches hyper extended flat back in most videos.
Article: https://www.t-nation.com/training/strong-case-for-the-rounded-back-deadlift


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 7, 2019)

Is the style something a Lifter chooses, or is it imposed upon him by his body leverages?  And ... can it ever be changed by concentration and/or assistance exercises, or is a limit weight always gonna go up a certain way for any given individual?


----------



## Dozer (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm pretty neutral spine, core contracted. 
I moved my conventional stance wider, feels better. Deadlifted narrow stance for quite awhile, and once I tried wider stance, felt and was stronger.
Blah blah... cool story lol
Anyway, I just see many that hyper extend and lose core tightness. Even in some youtube videos by big youtubers trying to teach the deadlift.


----------

